# A sad day



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

My Long time friend and fellow trouble maker passed away today. He had recently had several medical issues. His left lung had a lot of fluid and upon examining him they discovered a spot on his other lung. Yes it was cancer. He went to chemo and had the usual side effects and three days later had a massive heart attack. They saved him after putting him in a medically induced coma then discovered his left lung had massive blood clots and so did his left leg. My wife and I went to pray with him today. He was not responsive And had labored breathing. We said some prayers with him. He passed away today Saturday at 5:30' 
I miss laughing with him already. R. I. P. John Martin


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Sorry to hear, YD. May his family and friends such as you find peace in your loss.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

my condolences YD. hope you can take some small measure of comfort in knowing he is in a much better place.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Our condolences also YD, I'm sure he appreciated all the support you & Deb. gave him.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Don & Deb-------We send Our Deep Condolences to You and John's Family Also----Sad Day for sure---I'm sure he would want you to find Peace with his Passing--------Take care My Friends--------------------------------S&S*


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thank you my friends. I appreciate your support and friendship more than you know. 
I'm glad he didn't suffer.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Sorry to hear about your friend Don.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Sorry for your loss don


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thank you. It’s been rough, his daughter and granddaughter lived with him and don’t have much at all. The daughter is disabled due to lupus and MS. the granddaughter is just 18 and just moved in a few months ago. They are lost without John. My wife and I got them set up to at least the end of August as they’re not sure they can afford the apt. I offered to go over heir finances in the next few weeks if they would like. I’m so appreciative of my parents planning of their own deaths and funerals. They did everything years in advance all my brother and I had to do was sign a few papers. I will do that for my children too.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

After my friend passed his daughter messaged me and wanted to talk. She said that she wanted me to have something of Johns. When I got to their place she totally caught me off guard with these remembrances of my friend. She said that John knew I'd care for and cherish them the way he did should anything happen to him. They were his most prized possessions. John was a long time supporter of bringing all our young men home. I was deeply honored by his gift to me. R. I. P John Martin

This is a Sig Sauer 1911. One of 500 made.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

The "dog tags" read:
"I WILL SUPPORT AND DEFEND THE CONSTITUTION OF THE UNITED STATES AGAINST ALL ENEMIES." 
Something our sworn politicians might take heed of

The second tag reads: 
"NOT FORGOTTEN "


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

WOW, what a gift, your more than deserving of the gift Don.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

such a gift would be the most highest of all my possesions. it is bittersweet you had to lose such a great friend to receive such a blessing.

I've no doubt you will do him proud!


----------

